# Nothelle N-Classic 16"



## bpeice (Sep 24, 2006)

Does anyone have a Nothelle N-Classic 16" wheel for sale? I need one but I'd consider two. Offset and bolt pattern is unimportant. 
The three that I have already want some company and to actually make it onto a car sometime in this lifetime...
-Brian


----------



## bpeice (Sep 24, 2006)

BUMP.


----------



## Busted Fox WaGeN (Jun 25, 2008)

*Re: Nothelle N-Classic 16" (bpeice)*

i have a set
16" 5x100 $1000 wheels only
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3923191


----------



## bpeice (Sep 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## bpeice (Sep 24, 2006)

Need a single...


----------



## bpeice (Sep 24, 2006)

Still need a single...


----------



## bpeice (Sep 24, 2006)

TTT


----------



## bpeice (Sep 24, 2006)

Up!


----------



## bpeice (Sep 24, 2006)

Just 1...


----------



## bpeice (Sep 24, 2006)

ttt


----------



## HelenKellener (Jan 8, 2009)

if you happen to find a pair of 5x100, i'd be interested in one.


----------



## bpeice (Sep 24, 2006)

*Still looking for ONE (or two) Nothelle N-Classic 16"*


----------

